# Remaining Relative/Bridging Visa A questions



## catorce14 (Feb 21, 2015)

I am currently in Australia on 485, and was working towards my 189 application. I have recently applied for skills assessment for my nominated occupation, but unfortunately, the outcome was negative as my 1 year work experience was deemed not to be 'highly relevant'. Pretty annoyed, as if it was successful, I'd likely have 75 points and pretty sure would be able to successfully apply for 189.

I currently have just under 4 months remaining on my 485, and it appears my only option to remain here would be to either study or apply for the 835 visa.

A couple of questions in relation to 835 below.

1) My sibling is a citizen and will be my sponsor. My parents are PR and will be arriving in Australia permanently in the next month. Are there normally many issues proving that all your family members are settled and usually resident in Australia?

2) Will BVA that I'll get once I lodge my application have any restrictions in terms of work and/or study? I am aware of the extreme queue for 835, so I'm keen to gain the necessary 1 year experience while on the bridging visa asap, and go for 189 visa in the near future. Will anything stop me from doing so?

I am working on these issues with my agent, but wanted to see if anyone here has any relevant experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## catorce14 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi guys, would anyone be able to provide some info? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

If I were you, I would look into the study option. DIBP has recently reduced the number of "other" family visas to a cap of 500 per annum, this includes carer visas which are prioritised before remaining relative and aged dependent relative visas. Under this new cap, the expected wait time for a grant of a remaining relative visa is 56 years.

Other family visa queue


----------



## catorce14 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks. I'm aware of the limitations. However, I would prefer to continue working/getting the necessary 1 year experience required for 189, and, possibly, studying on the bridging visa. Student visa would limit my options in terms of work, which is not suitable. Hence, my questions regarding possible restrictions imposed on the bridging visa. Any suggestions in terms of possible restrictions of the bridging visa? As far as I'm aware, the bridging visa would carry the same restrictions as your latest substantial visa. In my case - 485 and no restrictions. Is that the case though?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

catorce14 said:


> I am currently in Australia on 485, and was working towards my 189 application. I have recently applied for skills assessment for my nominated occupation, but unfortunately, the outcome was negative as my 1 year work experience was deemed not to be 'highly relevant'. Pretty annoyed, as if it was successful, I'd likely have 75 points and pretty sure would be able to successfully apply for 189.
> 
> I currently have just under 4 months remaining on my 485, and it appears my only option to remain here would be to either study or apply for the 835 visa.
> 
> ...



Privet !

1) Not really if you have all the documents to prove it

2) If you lodge an application for any substantive visa, while you hold another substantive visa, BVA will kick in once your current visa expires

Work rights will be similar to those on your current visa (student)

Remember, a BVA will let you remain in Australia, but not travel and return. If you ever need to travel, you will need to lodge an application for a BVB


----------



## catorce14 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks, that all makes sense. 485 has unlimited rights in terms of work hours, so should be all good by the looks of it. I just wish the whole process was a bit easier!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Just remember one thing, if you hold a bridging visa, and your application for a substantive visa is rejected, you can't apply for another one onshore, and you will have to leave Australia


----------



## Kusi (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi there,

I am just enquiring about the eligibility of last 'Remaining Relative Visa'. I have just been granted permanent residency (less than 1 month) here in Australia. My other brother is an Australian permanent resident and my mother is on a bridging visa for 'Aged dependent relative' applying onshore (currently here in oz). My other two sisters and youngest brother are NZ permanent residents living in NZ. Our father died 20+ years ago. We have our eldest brother who is 50 year old, not married and no children living alone in our home country. We want to bring him here to Australia but not quite sure if he is eligible to apply under "Remaining Relative Visa"? Could someone please shed some lights into how to go about with this visa and if there is any other way to bring him here?
Your help will be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Kusi (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi there,

I am just enquiring about the eligibility of last 'Remaining Relative Visa'. I have just been granted permanent residency (less than 1 month) here in Australia. My other brother is an Australian permanent resident and my mother is on a bridging visa for 'Aged dependent relative' applying onshore (currently residing in Oz). My other two sisters and youngest brother are NZ permanent residents living in NZ. Our father died 20+ years ago. We have our eldest brother who is 50 year old, not married and no children living alone in our home country. We want to bring him here to Australia but not quite sure if he is eligible to apply under "Remaining Relative Visa"? Could someone please shed some lights into how to go about with this visa and if there is any other way to bring him here?
Your help will be much appreciated.

Thank you,
Kusi.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Kusi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am just enquiring about the eligibility of last 'Remaining Relative Visa'. I have just been granted permanent residency (less than 1 month) here in Australia. My other brother is an Australian permanent resident and my mother is on a bridging visa for 'Aged dependent relative' applying onshore (currently here in oz). My other two sisters and youngest brother are NZ permanent residents living in NZ. Our father died 20+ years ago. We have our eldest brother who is 50 year old, not married and no children living alone in our home country. We want to bring him here to Australia but not quite sure if he is eligible to apply under "Remaining Relative Visa"? Could someone please shed some lights into how to go about with this visa and if there is any other way to bring him here?
> Your help will be much appreciated.
> ...


To begin with, for your brother to qualify, all remaining relatives must be settled in Australia and must be either Australian citizens or permanent residents or eligible NZ citizens - NZ permanent residents settled in NZ do not meet the requirement.

Secondly, as stated earlier, processing times for remaining relative visas are quite long - we're talking decades.


----------



## Kusi (Sep 5, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> To begin with, for your brother to qualify, all remaining relatives must be settled in Australia and must be either Australian citizens or permanent residents or eligible NZ citizens - NZ permanent residents settled in NZ do not meet the requirement.
> 
> Secondly, as stated earlier, processing times for remaining relative visas are quite long - we're talking decades.


Thank you ozbound12 for your quick response. I now understand the slim chances, actually nil chances for my brother to apply under this visa. So hard to find the right type of visa to keep him here. I guess the only option is to come on a tourist visa then go back. Thanks again.


----------



## ashwinm7779 (Apr 19, 2019)

**REMAINING RELATIVE VISA**

Hi Guys,

My sister is onshore as of now and she is eligible to apply for the 835 visa. What are the list of documents and forms required for applying for 835 Visa (Remaining Relative Visa). As anyone gone through the process and can provide any insights about the process. Also, please provide if there were any issues.

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwinm7779 said:


> **REMAINING RELATIVE VISA**
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


Are you aware of this ?

approximately 50 years
Current estimated processing time for Remaining Relative and Aged Dependent Relative visa applications that meet the criteria to be queued is approximately 50 years.Mar 5, 2020

Cheers


----------

